# 25 Mal Schutzsoftware im Test: Kostenlos-Virenscanner versus teuere Security-Suiten - November 2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 25 Mal Schutzsoftware im Test: Kostenlos-Virenscanner versus teuere Security-Suiten - November 2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 25 Mal Schutzsoftware im Test: Kostenlos-Virenscanner versus teuere Security-Suiten - November 2011


----------



## tiga05 (2. November 2011)

Haha

Hier ist Bitdefender auf Platz eins und inner anderen User-News macht man sich über das Programm lustig bzw. kennt es garnicht.

btw: Ich teste seit einem halben Monat Kaspersky. Also zumindest habe ich es installiert und es läuft im Hintergrund. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass eine intuitive "Nebenbeibedienung" nicht möglich ist. Ich musste sogar erstmal nach der Firewallfunktion suchen, da sie nicht gleich auf der Startseite des Programms zu sehen ist - warum? Anstatt große Fensterrechen mit "Alles OK" zu versehen, sollte man lieber mal an schnellen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten arbeiten. Ein klick auf die Firewallfunktion, es erscheint eine Übersicht der Regeln. Man sieht eine Übersicht und Hinzufügen, bearbeiten etc. Was ist daran so schwer?

Und was bitteschön soll die Kindersicherungsfunktion auf der ersten Seite? ALs Nebenfunktion gerne. Da stört sie mich dann nicht. Aber wer nutzt schon ne Kindersicherungsfunktion? Ich glaube, ich müsste meinen Eltern erstmal erklären wie man sie einstellt . Wobei ich aus dem Alter für eine Kindersicherung glaube ich  schon raus bin


----------



## botr (2. November 2011)

norton internet security 2011 wurde getestet nicht 2012 omg richtig lesen is mal angesagt....auserdem is der test völliger quatsch so eine verarsche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryzen1 (2. November 2011)

Wie sich so ne Security Suite auf meine Performance auswirkt, wär echt mal interessant.
Bin bis jetzt mit meiner Avira Security Suite ziemlich zufrieden. Aber bin offen für neues.


----------



## -MIRROR- (2. November 2011)

Und was ist jetzt der beste kostenlose Virenscanner? Immernoch Avira? (Jetzt 2012) 

Und gibt es einen Qualitätsunterschied zwischen premium und kostenlos oder ist der Schutz an sich ebenso gut?

Ich benutze Avira Antivir 2012 mit relativ großem Vertrauen. Wenn etwas sehr merkwürdig ist, lass ich auch Malwarebytes noch extra drüber laufen, aber Geld ausgeben werde ich dafür nicht.


----------



## Russkij (2. November 2011)

Habe mal 2 wochen den Bitdefender getestet, er hat mein system sowas ausgebremst. 

Bin wieder aus Eset zurück und voll zufrieden. 

Hatte auch schon mal Kaspersky getestet.


----------



## Willforce (2. November 2011)

tiga05 schrieb:


> Haha
> 
> Hier ist Bitdefender auf Platz eins und inner anderen User-News macht man sich über das Programm lustig bzw. kennt es garnicht.
> 
> ...



Ein Klick oben Rechts auf Einstellungen und schon landest Du bei den von dir geforderten Einstellungen.
Erst mal richtig testen bevor man kritisiert. 
Davon mal abgesehen, sind das Einstellungen die der Otto-User niemals benutzen will. Und eingefleischte User, schauen dafür tiefer in die Einstellungen.
Was die Kindersicherung angeht, steigts Du evtl. dahinter wenn Du alt genug bist und selbt Kinder hast.


----------



## belle (2. November 2011)

Ich verwende seit Jahren Bitdefender und will nie wieder was anderes. Wer das Programm nicht kennt, hat geschlafen... 
Das ist halt bisschen komplexer, da muss man selber Hand anlegen.


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

Edit: ka was ich gerade geschrieben habe war grad abgelenkt und irgendwie wars gelöscht...
Zu faul es neu zu schreiben.

Ich find BitDefender immer noch nicht gut.
Komme mit meinem Norton sehr gut aus, auch wenn die Bedienung mehr als bescheiden ist und es hypersensible reagiert.


----------



## belle (2. November 2011)

Ich glaube fast jeder hier hatte mal so seine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Norton, oder?


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

naja, die Versionen der vorletzten jahren waren auch nicht besonderns gut, das muss man zugeben.
Doch mit der 2010 und auch 2011 fand ich die Qualität wieder sehr viel besser.

Aber wenn man sich auf AV.Test auch mal die alten Tests ansieht, bemerkt man doch sehr große Sprünge in allen bereichen bei sehr vielen Programmen. das schwankt von 4 auf 5,5 innerhalb eines Quartals.
Edit3: Bitdefender hatte 2010sogr einen Sprung von 2,0 auf 5,5 bei einem Quartal


----------



## Shinchyko (2. November 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt gestern nen Jahresabbo 3PC´s für F-Secure Internet Security für 40€ (Dank PCGH 10€ billiger^^) abgeschloßen.

Avira Anti Virus meldet dauernt, das iwelche Datein bööse wären. Ebenso BF3. Nervt!
Microsoft Security Essentials hängt den Firefox ständig auf. Absoluter Müll!
Avast Anti Vir, wollte garnicht erst richtig funktionieren. Ebenfalls Müll!

Einzigst das F-Secure hatte mich zum ersten mal bei einem Virenscanner richtig überzeugt. Keine Abbrüche, schnell, leuft! Daher nun gekauft


----------



## Getexact (2. November 2011)

ich hab AVG Antivir Free Edition und bin damit super zufrieden. läuft rund, bermst mein Sys nicht aus und Probleme mit Viren oder sinstiges hatte ich auch noch nicht wirklich. kann mich zumindest nicht daran erinnern.

Solche Tests sind aber immer fragwürdig, denn viel daraus ziehen kann man da nicht.

PS: ich als PCGH Abo-Inhaber hab meine Ausgabe immernoch nicht bekommen!


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. November 2011)

Nach vielen Tests (ich hab einfach mal jegliche Testversion runtergeladen) bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen:
F-Secure ist das für mich beste Programm. 

Muste wechseln, da Avira meinen Router als Angreifer blockiert hat ...


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (2. November 2011)

Nutze seit 2004 GData.
Fand bis jetzt kein besseren AV Programm.


----------



## Dark-Blood (2. November 2011)

Getexact schrieb:


> PS: ich als PCGH Abo-Inhaber hab meine Ausgabe immernoch nicht bekommen!


 
Ich meine auch noch nicht. 
Gibts da n bekanntes Problem?
Ich wollt mich eigentlich heute mal beschweren ...


----------



## Elvis3000 (2. November 2011)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Nutze seit 2004 GData.
> Fand bis jetzt kein besseren AV Programm.



das unterschreibe ich.....


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

Im zeitungsladen um die Ecke liegt die Ausgabe schon als Magazin wie auch als DvD-Version 

Also Avira kommt bei mir NIE wieder auf die Platte.... das hat soviele Sachen blockiert.


----------



## Getexact (2. November 2011)

Dark-Blood schrieb:


> Ich meine auch noch nicht.
> Gibts da n bekanntes Problem?
> Ich wollt mich eigentlich heute mal beschweren ...



ja ich ruf da heute auch mal an was da los ist...dachte die würde schon am WE kommen, aber nix da...mal sehen ob sie heute gekommen ist.


----------



## tiga05 (2. November 2011)

Getexact schrieb:


> ja ich ruf da heute auch mal an was da los ist...dachte die würde schon am WE kommen, aber nix da...mal sehen ob sie heute gekommen ist.


 
Ich habe meine Ausgabe auch noch nicht erhalten. Ich dachte schon die kommt diesmal generell später raus.


----------



## Jimini (2. November 2011)

> Denn eines ist klar: Ein schlechtes Anti-Viren-Programm schützt so gut wie keines.


...wie bitte? Ein schlechter Virenscanner ist IMMER besser als gar keiner. Der Großteil der aktuell im Umlauf befindlichen Viren wird ohnehin von jedem aktuellen Scanner entdeckt, in der Regel trennt sich erst oberhalb der 95% die Spreu vom Weizen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## BlueLaser (2. November 2011)

AVG als Free und Kaspersky sind super


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

Man sollte vielleicht noch dazu sagen, das der User-Faktor auch eine große Rolle spielt. Wenn man sich auf den falschen Seiten rumtreibt, hilft einem das beste Anti-Virenprogramm nichts. Man muss halt aufpassen wohin man klickt.


----------



## Mast3rmind (2. November 2011)

Russkij schrieb:


> Bin wieder aus Eset zurück und voll zufrieden.



Ich frag mich wieso der in der Übersicht fehlt. In vielen anderen Tests war der sonst so gut wie immer unter den ersten 5 zu finden. 

Verwende auch seit Jahren ESET da dieser noch ein ein ticken besser läuft als der BitDefender, den ich Jahrelang davor eingesetzt habe.


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

Also erstmal... Ja Norton hat angezogen und zwar ganz schön happig.

2. es belastet mein System auch nicht wirklich und vor allem nicht merkbar. Meistens häng ich eh im GraKa-Limit...

3. Super Aussage, Programme "cracken", weil man nichts dafür kann, das es sie geben muss... mal ehrlich, wie pubertär und unreif ist diese Aussage bitte schön?
ich fahr auch immer schwarz mittem Bus und ohne Führerschein, kann ja nichts dafür das ich das brauche, ich hab schließlich meinen Arbeitsplatz nicht 15 Kilometer weiterweg gebaut....

     


4. Ja, viele Tests von Software sind erkauft und es gibt dafür viele Beispiel,(auch in bezug auf Virenscanner)... aber mal ehrlich, dann könnte Symatec doch auch Tests erkaufen... was ist denn das für ein Argument  
(Ich bin aber auch von der Leistung überzeugt und glaube nicht das sie sich Tests erkaufen müssen, bzuw nicht mehr oder weniger als andere Programme.)


----------



## razzor1984 (2. November 2011)

Russkij schrieb:


> Bin wieder aus Eset zurück und voll zufrieden.



Hatte schon viel Vierescanner, aber nach min 10 viernscanneren muss ich sagn ,dass ESET smart security eines der besten Packete abliefert.Gute Erkennenung + wirklich keine Systemverlangsamung.
Als bestes Bsp mal ein vergleich. Hatte noch nen ur halt P4 (2,3ghz) herumstehn und hab mal probweise avira 2012 und Avast draufinstalliert und bisschen gesurft. Den systemstart behindert Avast am meisten, doch ist er dann beim surfen wieder erträglich, dort bremmst der avira wieder mehr(Das toolbar problem mal außen vor ). Doch der Eset war nur da ohne wirklich performance zu brauchern. 
Weiters kostet der eset leider schon etwas so ~ 30 euro für ne 1 Jahres lizenz (smart security Home) aber wenn im Dez meine Abläuft werd ich mich vll ein 1 oder 2 jahres update mir gönnen


----------



## unterseebotski (2. November 2011)

############

@topic: ich benutze AVG free edition und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich will mich nicht lange mit AV-Software aufhalten und nix davon hören & sehen, wenn sie läuft. Nur die Warnungen interessieren mich...


----------



## Jimini (2. November 2011)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Außerdem musst Du keine Virenscanner benutzen, die Nutzung ist freiwillig.


 Leider. Wenn ich meine täglichen Spammails so anschaue, wünsche ich mir manchmal, dass eine Genehmigung zum Nutzen eines Internetanschlusses an die Nutzung eines Virenscanners gekoppelt wäre.

MfG Jimini


----------



## jaytech (2. November 2011)

Da meine Kaspersky Linzenz diesen Monat abläuft und ich schon länger mit F-Secure liebäugle, werde ich es wohl mal testen.


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2011)

Allen Anwesenden sollte klar sein, das Urheberrechtsverletzungen hier im Forum nicht geduldet werden! Siehe Forenregeln -->



> *4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
> 
> Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge haben, sind untersagt:
> 
> ...


 
Gruß
Pain


----------



## onslaught (2. November 2011)

Hatte früher G-Data bis es bei BBC2 mucken machte. Dann den Free-Avira und nach Tests hab ich mich für den Free-Avast entschieden.
Hat mehr und schnellere Updates, prüft die Mails und das Beste ist der Startzeit Scan, der läuft BEVOR Windows geladen wird
Und das ganze braucht weniger Rechenleistung/Speicher als die Vorgänger und macht keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## mr.madman (2. November 2011)

Seltsam, dass Avira mal wieder ganz vorn bei den kostenlosen dabei ist.
Immer wenn wir hier Kunden mit Viren haben, dann haben die entweder kein Antivirenprogramm drauf gehabt oder Avira ^^

Von der Performance geht nichts über ESET, haben bei ESET bisher auch die meiste positive Resonanz.

Den meisten Kunden, die es kostenlos wollen, konnten wir die Viren, die Avira nicht gefunden haben mit MSSE ziehen ... das geht jetzt schon das ganze Jahr so.

Deshalb kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie Avira vor MSSE liegen kann


----------



## plaGGy (2. November 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Leider. Wenn ich meine täglichen Spammails so anschaue, wünsche ich mir manchmal, dass eine Genehmigung zum Nutzen eines Internetanschlusses an die Nutzung eines Virenscanners gekoppelt wäre.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Hm, was hast du für nen Email-Dienst?

ich hab sowohl yahoo wie auch GMX und es hält sich sehr in Grenzen mit den Spammmails.

mein alter Freenet account filtert dagegen lieber Rechnungen von seriösen Versandhäusern (Retdot, alternate, auch ESL Rechnungen und STEAM-Kaufbelege) raus und lässt die Glied- und Brust-Vergrößerungsangebote oder diverese tierpornografische Mails durch 
Und ich hab den Account nichtmal wirklich benutzt


----------



## Jimini (2. November 2011)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Hm, was hast du für nen Email-Dienst?


 
Der meiste Kram kommt über meinen alten Web.de-Account rein, den habe ich seit 2001, glaube ich. Ich will nicht wissen, wo die Adresse mittlerweile überall verzeichnet ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## semimasta (2. November 2011)

Grüße!

Ich hatte 2011 Kapsersky Internet Security *2011*, war eigentlich zufrieden damit, negativ war halt das es teilweise echt
an Performance gezogen hat und lahm gescant hat. Positiv fand ich die eingebaute Sandbox und das es ohne Probs gelaufen ist.

Ich habe dieses Jahr das GData* 2012*-Internet Security Paket (mir fällt der Name nicht ein).
*Positiv*: weitaus Resourcenschonender als der Kaspersky (obwohl er 2 Engines hat), Umfangreiches & einfach zu
bedienendes Backup-System und man kann von der aktuellen Virensig. ne Boot-CD brennen und so vor Win scannen.
*Negativ*: die Sandbox von Kaspersky vermisse ich...

Cya Yakup


----------



## Quasar_82 (2. November 2011)

habe auf meinem rechenknecht Kaspersky Pro laufen und bin auch mehr als zufrieden damit. hat ja auch die höchste trefferquote. das einzige was negativ ist: wenn ich meinen rechner starte, dauert es unter umständen 3-4 mal so lange als ohne schutz, bis ich was machen kann.........aber das ist zu verschmerzen


----------



## Dr. Snuggles (2. November 2011)

Ich benutze jetzt seit geraumer Zeit F-Secure und bin absolut zufrieden damit.


----------



## ararat (2. November 2011)

hab ich seit 3 jahren avira. bin ziemlich zufrieden.


----------



## Olstyle (2. November 2011)

Zur Zeit nutze ich "Sophos Endpoint Security" weil ich es von der Uni bekomme.
In solchen Tests taucht das Programm leider nie auf. Subjektiv ist zumindest der Performanceeinfluss, gerade auch beim booten, quasi nicht existent(ganz im Gegensatz zut AVG und ähnlich wie F-Secure), dafür kostet es ordentlich Ram(aktuell gerade 125MB).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast jeder hier hatte mal so seine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Norton, oder?



Nein, aber hat dafür gesorgt das mein Taschengeld nie ausging. Es ist ja nicht schlecht allerdings würde ich es nur auf einem reinen Bürorechne reinsetzen.  Die anderen großen Programme wie Kaspersky, A Data, A Vira usw hatte ich schon durch da gefiel mir Bitdefender noch am ehesten. Aktuell setze ich Avast und MSE ein, es reicht für Normalgebrauch auch völlig


----------



## sentinel1 (2. November 2011)

.. und was ist mit den Leuten die gar kein (online) AV- Proggi nutzen, zumindestens bei der Performance gibbet es volle Punktzahl oder? 

ff-addon Bitdefender quickscan


----------



## Rongofrock (2. November 2011)

...nur eine Frage zu diesem "Test":
Ist es nicht 100000x wichtiger wie ein Programm erkennt und entfernt als wie es sich bedienen lässt????
Somit ist dieser ganze Test für den Mülleimer! Wenn ich Grafikkarten teste benote ich mit Punkten doch auch nicht das Handbuch oder die Treiberinstallation genau so wichtig wie Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch und Geschwindigkeit.




"Ich glaube keiner Statistik die ich nicht selbst gefälscht habe"


----------



## kruecke (3. November 2011)

Eset. Es gibt kein besseres für Leute die ein klein wenig Ahnung von dem haben was sie tun.


----------



## kingkoolkris (3. November 2011)

sentinel1 schrieb:


> .. und was ist mit den Leuten die gar kein (online) AV- Proggi nutzen, zumindestens bei der Performance gibbet es volle Punktzahl oder?
> 
> ff-addon Bitdefender quickscan


 
reicht mir auch, jeden monat dann mal malwarebytes durchlaufen lassen, aber nichts was permanent unnötig performance zieht.


----------



## Thronfolger (3. November 2011)

Ich bin die Liste von euch ganz schnell durchgegangen, da ich schon von vornehin wusste, dass da einieges unnützes und einieges gar nicht erwähnt wird.

Mir fehlt ganz klar ESET Smart Security in der aktuellen Version 5! Das muss wenn nicht in diesen, dann in zukünftige Tests unbedingt mit hinein!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (3. November 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Ich verwende seit Jahren Bitdefender und will nie wieder was anderes. Wer das Programm nicht kennt, hat geschlafen...
> Das ist halt bisschen komplexer, da muss man selber Hand anlegen.


 Hab mir heute Bitdefender Internet Security 2012 gekauft, natürlich sofort installiert und wollte es dann updaten. Das Update ist 70951.3 Kb groß. Ich dachte mir : "Das ist ja nicht viel, das geht ja fix!" DENKSTE!!! Hab das Update jetzt schon seit gut 2 Stunden am laufen und es sind bis jetzt gerade mal 204.1 Kb runtergeladen worden... Hab beim Support von Bitdefender nachgefragt, und der (ziemlich unqualifiziert klingende) Mitarbeiter vom Support konnte mir keine Antwort geben bzw. machte nicht den Eindruck als ob er sich überhaupt darum bemühen würde mir zu helfen. Jetzt sitz ich hier mit ner Schutzsoftware die sich super langsam bzw. überhaupt nicht updated... (An meiner I-net Verbindung liegt es nicht, Online zocken, Internet surfen usw. gehen immer noch wie gewohnt super schnell) Und sowas wird von PCGH als "gut" angepriesen?! Werd wieder auf Norton umsatteln, damit hatte ich noch nie Probleme gehabt! Mein Rat an alle : "Finger weg von Bitdefender! Da liegt kein Segen drauf!"


----------



## Shmendrick (4. November 2011)

Bis vor 2 tagen FSecure benutzt und gestern nacht wieder vom PC gehauen bzw konnte alles neu machen(nach 3 Wochen benutzen,vorher Norton und nie probs),weil alles am durchdrehen war was nur nach Schutzprogramm aussah nur FSecure muckte nicht maln bischen.Mozzilla ging fast nix mehr,CPu fast am Explodieren,Pc hakte wos nur ging.Sowas hatte ich noch nie,und vor allem nicht als Norton drauf war.

Bin echt enttäuscht von Fsecure,wieder zurück zu Norton und alles ist gut.Und zu Ping Latenzen hab jetzt sogar ne um 5 ms bessere Ping als bei FSecure.

Und zu Avira wie das immer soweit vorne sein kann als Freeware ist mir ein Rätsel,bisher hatte jeder meiner freunde über kurz oder lang massive Firen,trojaner und mailware probs.


----------



## freibier47906 (4. November 2011)

Hatte ganz zum Anfang mal Norton,zwischdurch mal Kaspersky (weil kostenlos von CoBi,aber war...zumindest damals...DER Ressourcenfresser schlechthin)...danach bis heute GData.


----------



## oswin (4. November 2011)

na ja ich nutze freeware antivir free, comodo (antivirensoftware + sandbox + firewall) und spyyware terminator und spybot search und destroy letzere nur ab und an so etwa einmal im monat

edit:
würd mich ma interessieren wie diese oder ähnliche kombinationen abschneiden das eine müsste den anderen doch sicherlich etwas unterstützen wieviel auch immer..


----------



## Balder (4. November 2011)

oswin schrieb:


> na ja ich nutze freeware antivir free, comodo (antivirensoftware + sandbox + firewall) und spyyware terminator und spybot search und destroy letzere nur ab und an so etwa einmal im monat
> 
> edit:
> würd mich ma interessieren wie diese oder ähnliche kombinationen abschneiden das eine müsste den anderen doch sicherlich etwas unterstützen wieviel auch immer..


 
Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Conqi (6. November 2011)

Ich nutze auch seit Version 2007 oder so GData und bin voll zufrieden, es erkennt scheinbar alles, zumindest hab ich bisher keinen Viren-Befahl bemerkt, spuckt gleichzeitig aber nur selten Fehlalarme aus. Außerdem einfach zu bedienen und nicht so performancehungrig (außer in Titan Quest, das hat aus irgendeinem Grund immer Framedrops beim looten, wenn GData läuft ).


----------



## Perry (6. November 2011)

Da meine GData Lizens in 3 Tagen ausläuft habe ich auf Kaspersky umgesattelt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, Rechner startet deutlich schneller und auch die kurzzeitigen freezes sind weg.


----------



## JayDee1207 (22. November 2011)

Komisch, in der Zeitschrift ist Kaspersky auf Platz 1 und Bitdefender auf 3


----------



## oswin (23. November 2011)

bitdefender ist der letzte rotz.. bevormundung durch das programm, wenig einstellmöglichkeiten, wenig kompativbilität zu anderer software insbesondere mit comodo firewall

bei bitdefender muss man gleich die große internet security nutzen denn andere firewalls ausser die windows firewalls oder wleche die darauf aufsetzen werden eh nicht unterstützt... 

ich bereue es gekauft zu haben 


was mich mal interessiert ist wie der schutz ist nur mit freeware programmen in kombionation 

z.b. comodo (defence + firewall + antivirus) und avira und spybot  oder spywareterminator etc 

das wär doch mal ne ausgabe wert!


----------



## Elloco (25. November 2011)

Perry schrieb:


> Da meine GData Lizens in 3 Tagen ausläuft habe ich auf Kaspersky umgesattelt und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, Rechner startet deutlich schneller und auch die kurzzeitigen freezes sind weg.


 Also mein Schwiegervater hatte Kaspersky. Ziemlich lahm das Ding. Beim Scannen ging nix mehr, obwohl er einen Core2Duo mit 2x3 Ghz hat. Auslastung min. 80 %. Außerdem für Leute die keine Ahnung haben ziemlich unsicheres Teil. Er hatte es zwei Jhre drauf. Ich konnte alles nachsehen was er in den zwei Jahren im I.net gamacht hat, weil das Kasp. alles geloggt hat. (Kidsecurity war immer off).
Ich persönlich bin seit 2005 mit G-Data zufrieden. Keine Freezes, keine probs. mit booten/starten (SSD-20 sek.) und seit dem keine Viren. Ab und zu ein Trojaner der sich über Java einschleicht.
Habe meine Platten ab und zu bei Kollegen gescannt, die andere Suites haben...alles sauber. Der Support von G-Data ist auch in Ordnung (Zwei mal Gebrauch davon gamacht).
 Und vorallem der Preis stimmt. 25 Monate - drei Rechner - 20€.


----------

